# question about resort



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2015)

worldmark eagle crest

vs eagle crest resort

both list the same address, but they appear to be completely different resorts?  on the wm website the photos look ancient compared to the eagle crest actual resort website....is this just a WM affiliated resort by chance?

recent reviews list the resort actually owned by holiday inn...but that wm owners can trade into it...this doesnt necessarily mean that wm has its own section of the resort though.

anyone have a firm answer on this?  currently they are separate resorts on TUG, but if all the rooms are the same...id like to combine them.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 4, 2015)

Worldmark owns 112 units at this shared resort

I don't know the make up of the rest of the place


----------



## klpca (Nov 4, 2015)

I have only stayed in the non-Worldmark units, but I am pretty sure that there are two distinct sections of the same property. See this thread for reference: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217704 I think that someone who is familiar with both sections of the resort may be able to help you understand the configuration of the resort.

It may be a similar situation to Marriott Desert Springs I vs II. Although they are part of the same property, the units themselves are quite different.


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 4, 2015)

Eagle Crest is a mixed use property with some privately owned homes + timeshares+suites/hotel rooms in the lodge.  It was built (as was Running Y in Klamath Falls,OR) by Jeld Wen Windows.  They just sold these 2 properties to Holiday Inn who now manages the properties.  

Within Eagle Crest, WM owns some of the timeshares and the rest are in a non-WM/independent group.  The latter are mostly townhomes around the various golf courses.   WM owns a few of those plus some 8-plexes (4 up and 4 down) plus some suites in the Lodge.  The suites are small without a full kitchen; a cooktop+micro+full refrigerator.  There are also some 'chalets' which are really nice; small cabins.  

Eagle Crest has 2 sections divided by the main road; Eagle Crest is the original section and Eagle Ridge is the newer across the road.  Each side has clubhouses and sports centers but the main lodge with the restaurant is in the Eagle Crest side.  So if you see a reference to Eagle Ridge, it's not a separate resort.  

Bottom line:  There are 2 types of timeshare ownerships at Eagle Crest and each should be listed separately.  

Sue


----------



## LLW (Nov 5, 2015)

I agree with Sue.

Besides physical differences, the 2 resorts have different management companies and policies and provide different resort experiences. At one point in the past one was a 5-star resort in II and the other not. Now both are premier resorts but may be different in the future. Exchange procedures are different. Trade powers are different. There are 2 different check-in locations.


----------



## Johnsp (Nov 5, 2015)

Sue gave a very good explanation.  I would like to add one thing. Eagle Crest VRO and Worldmark allow use of each others rec centers and pools etc to members of both ownerships so WM and EC can use all facilities for the entire resort.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 5, 2015)

works for me, ive no issue keeping them separate!

its just the worldmark side of things, even on the WM official page...the photos look like they are from 1985.

i suppose that the newer photos of the exterior of the resort at least can be shared between the two.  Ill also cross link the two review pages so folks know they share the same location but are separate resorts.

thank you all!


----------

